# Person I have worked with has a US company, Can he sponsor me under work category?



## jsjb10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I am new to this forum.

I am thinking about trying to get a green card for the US.

A business associate of mine has a small US company that turns over around $150,000 a year and employs two people. (They have high profit margins on their turn over)

I own my own company that is slightly larger.

We have worked together on joint ventures in the past and have become friends.

Assuming he is more than happy to support my request..

Could I realistically get his company to request my employment with them and request a green card for me under the work category?

I would be employed as an advisor in a specialist (online) field for their company.

Obviously, theoretically it sounds good, I have a company in the US who would work hard to support my application and an open offer of a job from them.. But, I wonder if the fact his company is (relatively) small and the fact that we have done work in the past together would cause an issue with this plan.

I do not have a degree but I have more than 7 years experience in this field and have previously set up multiple companies in this area.

I would LOVE to hear anyones thoughts or feedback on this potential opportunity and if it could work.

As a second option, my company has worked with US companies regularly in the past and is of the nature that it could (and most likely will, unless the above goes ahead) expand into the US market. I dont know if this is another option?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at this page from the USCIS website: USCIS - Information for Employers & Employees

There are specific categories under which an employer may petition for a foreign worker, and both you and the position have to fit the criteria. It's not just a matter of having a friend who is willing to hire you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

